# Alpinestars T-24



## 950supermoto (2. Juni 2008)

Hallo zusammen

Vielleicht erkennt es ja jemand, gehört schon fast in die Kategorie Classic Bikes. Habs kürzlich fertig gebaut. Wird von meinem 10jährigen Sohn gefahren.





Happy trails


----------



## WODAN (3. Juni 2008)

Genial!  
Wie hast Du das Problem mit dem Steuersatz/Vorbau gelöst, da ja normalerweise die Spezialgabel von Alpinestars verbaut ist (halb Ahead/ halb Gewinde)?

Habe meiner Nichte das gleiche BIke aufgebaut, demnächst wandert es weiter an meinen Neffen, dann wird es aber umlackiert.

MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 950supermoto (3. Juni 2008)

Hallo

Ein guter Kumpel hat mir eine Alu-Büchse auf der Drehbank gemacht. So konnte ich einen normalen 1 1/4" Steuersatz einpressen. Den 1 1/4" Vorbau habe ich aus e-Bay. Der ist mir eigentlich noch ein bisschen zu lang. Vermutlich werde ich ihn noch durch einen kürzeren ersetzen.

Happy trails


----------

